# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  What is 1111...

## Riptorn

Doing at the bottom of some posts?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Not sure what you mean?








1111

----------


## Riptorn

Lol are you messing with me? I'm using the iPhone app. At the bottom of my first post here I can see 1111 as if in a signature block. Possibly to identify the OP of a thread?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I use the iPhone app constantly and I have never seen that.

----------


## Back In Black

Yep, never seen it either!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Yeah that really weird. First Ive heard of it.







1111

----------


## Riptorn

under my post it looks like a signature. Are you guys fvcking with me?

----------


## Back In Black

Weird!!!! Hope you're not feeling too paranoid :Wink: 

Hit admin up, I've never had that.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130263"/> under my post it looks like a signature. Are you guys fvcking with me?


I will ask the obvious question...have you checked you signature box to see if you accidentally put something in there?

----------


## >Good Luck<

No I see it too at the bottom of every thread. Scroll to the very bottom and you should see 1111

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Doing at the bottom of some posts?


Hey atleast it's not 666 lol

----------


## Soar

Shows it for me on the iPhone app as well. 




1111

----------


## FONZY007

> Shows it for me on the iPhone app as well.
> 
> 1111


Same here

----------


## Riptorn

I think Micky and the guys were just pulling my leg. Especially since he kept manually inserting 1111 at the end of his posts. It looks as though its a message board indicator of the first and last post of a thread. Probably an artifact from some poorly written code in the app.

----------


## -Ender-

i don't have an Iphone, but i know what you're talking about.










1111

----------


## Soar

Lol
Attachment 130275

----------


## Shsm

> Lol
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130275"/>

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Whats up with this 1111 deal i keep hearing about?

Guess I'll contact admin and see if he knows.

----------


## Dpyle

You got one too sgt.

----------


## MickeyKnox

It could just be a temporary bug. 








1111

----------


## -Ender-

*1111*

----------


## -Ender-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdYKTek5N1Q


10 0011 10101


1111

----------

